# Life magazine WW2 "How Detroit Won the War"



## syscom3 (Oct 21, 2009)

A photo series from Life magazine from WW2

WWII: How Detroit Won The War - Photo Gallery, 21 Pictures - LIFE


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2009)

Cool Syscom, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 22, 2009)

Every time someone posts something like this, I lose HOURS of my life!  Great post, Sys!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 24, 2009)

Great find Sys. 


Wheels


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ive heard that the number of workers who were seriously injured or killed was staggering, almost like the factories themselves were battlegrounds.


----------



## proton45 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks, "LIFE" is such a great resource...


----------



## Pong (Oct 25, 2009)

Great post Sys, after this I've been more interested in WW2 photographs by Life Magazine.


----------



## gjs238 (Oct 28, 2009)

Pic 21 is a M3 Lee, not a Sherman.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 28, 2009)

The scope of manufacturing in Detroit during WW2 always amazes me! It's mind boggling, I am sure the Axis felt the same way too!


----------



## gepp (Oct 28, 2009)

great stuff thanks


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 28, 2009)

gjs238 said:


> Pic 21 is a M3 Lee, not a Sherman.



Which was Bogie's ride in the 1943 movie "Sahara".

TO


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 28, 2009)

Very cool, indeed! Pity that the motor city has fallen on such hard times.


----------



## renrich (Oct 28, 2009)

Good stuff, Sys. Many thanks. It was interesting seeing in the first picture, M3s and M4s on the same assembly line. Bogie had an M3. One of the best WW2 films IMO. Also interesting to see the racist signs in Michigan. One might have thought that only in the South would those signs be seen.


----------



## proton45 (Oct 28, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Which was Bogie's ride in the 1943 movie "Sahara".
> 
> TO



Here are some snaps of the movie in question...


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2009)

renrich said:


> ..... Also interesting to see the racist signs in Michigan. One might have thought that only in the South would those signs be seen.




There were race riots in Detroit in 1943. I have to look up the details, but that would make for an interesting thread.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 28, 2009)

Very cool ( not about the race riots).


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2009)

renrich said:


> Good stuff, Sys. Many thanks. It was interesting seeing in the first picture, M3s and M4s on the same assembly line. Bogie had an M3. One of the best WW2 films IMO. Also interesting to see the racist signs in Michigan. One might have thought that only in the South would those signs be seen.


There were racist signs like that in Illinois until the late 1950's, early 1960's according to my parents.
There were signs on the fountains, the bathrooms and the stores in Springfield including the government buildings in "The Land of Lincoln," the man who freed the slaves.


Wheels


----------

